# [install]Acer Ferrari 3000

## ..:: Atchoum ::..

Salut,

Je suis tout nouveau sur le forum mais j'ai absolument besoin de votre aide ca fait plus d'un mois que je suis sous windows...  :Sad: 

Je fais l'install(j'en suis a ma 7e !!!) de la gentoo avec un liveCd car ma carte réseau n'est pas reconnu ( enfin lors du ifconfig il me met "Lien encap : UNSPEC" )

Sinon donc tout ce déroule bien jusqu'au reboot, il essaie de me lancé un truk graphique pourtant je suis en vga=normal....

Comme ma carte(vidéo) n'est pas reconnu ca foire et du coup je ne voie rien a ce que je tape...

Je suis avec le noyau 2.6.5...

Merci d'avance 

@+

----------

## kernelsensei

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

----------

## Gaug

donne plus de détail sur ton matériel S.V.P.

CPU ,carte maitresse,carte réseau ,etc.  :Smile: 

----------

## ..:: Atchoum ::..

Voila tout est la en fait...

http://www.noc.kth.se/~bengan/acer_ferrarri_3000.html

En fait, pour la carte réseau je verrai apres.... deja je voudrai juste pouvoir voir mon shell en mode console....

Certain m'ont parlé du bootup logo... je l'ai coché dans la compilation du noyau..

Merci...  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaug

dans ton grub ou lilo ne m'es pas de vga=xxx

décolle en 640-400 juste pour voir si tu une console.

----------

## ..:: Atchoum ::..

oué g deja esayé de ne pas mettre vga=

Exactement pareil avec ou sans....  :Sad: 

(J'ai lilo....desfois que ca serve pour la suite;) )

----------

## Gaug

es tu capable de nous copier ton fichier /usr/src/linux/.config

pour qu'on puisse le vérifier

----------

## ..:: Atchoum ::..

LooL a oué vous etes pas des rigolos vous loool  le voila  :Wink: 

((c'est un peu long nan ?))

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> #
> ...

 

Merci encore  :Wink: 

----------

## Argian

 *..:: Atchoum ::.. wrote:*   

> LooL a oué vous etes pas des rigolos vous loool le voila  
> 
> ((c'est un peu long nan ?)) 

 Si si, moi, je suis un rigolo et oui, c'est un peu long. Mais heureusement, Gaug est là, il va te décortiquer ton .config   :Wink: 

Pour ma part, feignant comme je suis, j'aurais juste conseillé de désactiver tout ce qui est bootlogo/framebuffer/bootsplash dans le noyau et de re-tester. Et dans le cas où ça ne fonctionerait toujours pas, poster lilo.conf (Celui-là est beaucoup plus petit, ça ne me gène pas de le lire   :Twisted Evil:   )

----------

## ..:: Atchoum ::..

Nan mais c'est pas du tout méchant quand je dis ca lool.

Je connais pas beaucoup de forum, aucun meme qui me demanderai de posté mon .config !!

et pour toi Argian voici mon lilo.conf  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> lba32
> 
> # If lba32 do not work, use linear:
> 
> #linear
> ...

 

Je vous dit plus merci, je le dirai une grosse fois une fois le prob résolu...  :Wink: 

@+

----------

## Gaug

En premier fait ce Argian a dit enlève tout se qui touche

au framebuffer.après tu dois cocher ton agp_via

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set 

après on verras si sa fonctionne.  :Wink: 

ici on vas t'aider mes c'est pas toujours façile.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Gaug

met aussi to agp_ati 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## pi-r

Salut,

   Je vais peut-être être désagréable, mais quel version de gentoo 2004 as tu utilisé pour ton installation ?? En effet (et je parle d'expérience !) si tu as utilisé la version 2004.1, il est "normal" que ta carte réseau n'ai pas été détectée, cela correspond à un bug de la version... J'ai du réutilisé la version 2004.0 pour mon acer 8003LMi et là YOURéééééé pas de problème, tout était détecté...

         Désolé d'avoir joué les troubles fêtes,

                       A+

                             Pi-r

----------

## ..:: Atchoum ::..

Salut tous le monde,

Donc pour le noyau, je fais tout ca ce soir(la chui au taf) et sinon OUI j'ai utilisé la version 2004.1  :Sad: 

Arf....je vous tiens au courant

----------

## MrHi

 *..:: Atchoum ::.. wrote:*   

> Salut tous le monde,
> 
> Donc pour le noyau, je fais tout ca ce soir(la chui au taf) et sinon OUI j'ai utilisé la version 2004.1 
> 
> Arf....je vous tiens au courant

 

J'ai eu le même problème. 

Lorsque tu boote sur LiveCD, entre gentoo acpi=off. Il détectera ta carte réseaux et tu pourras faire l'install.

Moi, j'ai un autre problème. Quand, je rebbote après l'installation, j'ai un écran tout noir. j'ai supprimé les option vga=... et ajouter acpi=off dans mon fichier grub.conf mais sans résultat.

En fait le système démarre, mais j'ai un écran noir. Vous avez une idée?

----------

## Argian

 *MrHi wrote:*   

> Moi, j'ai un autre problème. Quand, je rebbote après l'installation, j'ai un écran tout noir. j'ai supprimé les option vga=... et ajouter acpi=off dans mon fichier grub.conf mais sans résultat.
> 
> En fait le système démarre, mais j'ai un écran noir. Vous avez une idée?

 Je dirais... pareil que pour ..:: Atchoum ::..  :Razz:   *Argian wrote:*   

> Pour ma part, feignant comme je suis, j'aurais juste conseillé de désactiver tout ce qui est bootlogo/framebuffer/bootsplash dans le noyau et de re-tester.

 

----------

## ..:: Atchoum ::..

Bonsoir tt le monde,

VICTOIRE (enfin d'une bataille ...) 

Donc ayé j'ai enfin un shell   :Mr. Green: 

 et en plus ma carte réseau est detecté normalement ce qui veut dire que jepourrai utiliser emerge et tout kooool

Mais bon... 

J'ai un mess d'erreur au boot comme quoi je 'ai pas DEVFS j'ai pas trouvé dans le noayu ou coché ca  :Sad: 

Sinon donc la j'ai tout enleve FrameBuffer, bootLogo, bootsplash...

Lesquels sont important ?  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> agp_ati
> 
> agp_via

 

Pas trouvé non plus dans les options...

----------

## Argian

Pour devfs, c'est dans File systems -> Pseudo filesystems -> dev file system support (DEVFS_FS) et Automatically mount at boot (DEVFS_MOUNT). Ensuite, une petite recompil du noyau et 

```
 emerge devfsd
```

 et après ça devrait rouler.   :Idea:  Ou alors, tu touches pas à devfs et tu t'essaies à udev comme expliqué ici  :Idea: 

----------

## ..:: Atchoum ::..

ouki et en ce qui concerne le Frame Buffer , boot logo, boot splash ? (ya aussi virtual frame buffer)

Est -ce important le boot logo et boot spash ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *..:: Atchoum ::.. wrote:*   

> ouki et en ce qui concerne le Frame Buffer , boot logo, boot splash ? (ya aussi virtual frame buffer)
> 
> Est -ce important le boot logo et boot spash ?

 

ben ca sert a faire zoli c'est tout  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Argian

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ben ca sert a faire zoli c'est tout 

 Pas mieux

----------

## Gaug

Pour agp_ati sa va être très utiles quand tu va installer XFREE

ou Xorg .

ils sont dans 

 Device Drivers>Character devices 

 a cocher

        <*> /dev/agppart (AGP support)

        <*> ATI chipset support

----------

